# self employed payslips



## quilmore (21 Jul 2008)

Hi all
I'm a contractor and I have my own limited company
now I need to provide my last few payslips
I've never needed one
I won't need them in the future so I don't want an accountancy software to have them done

if I could make them in excel will be enough
but not sure what it should have and what should it say
any help will be welcomed
thanks


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

Can your accountant advise? Presumably as a limited company owner/director you have one?


----------



## quilmore (21 Jul 2008)

Hi ClubMan
yes, I do have an accountant
I thought it was something I could do, my accountant does my returns and accounts once a year, that's all
thanks


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

If you haven't got a clue what should go on any payslips you cook up then you really should talk to your accountant about it.


----------



## mathepac (21 Jul 2008)

Anything useful here - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=619289

or here

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=566930


----------



## quilmore (21 Jul 2008)

hi
I had found them before posting here, thanks
I'm not cooking anything, just trying to avoid having to ask my accountant for something I could do

it seems accountants always advise to see an accountant even if the paperwork needed can be done by anyone

thanks for coming back to me anyway


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

quilmore said:


> it seems accountants always advise to see an accountant even if the paperwork needed can be done by anyone


Just in case you are confused - I am not an accountant or any other sort of financial professional.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Jul 2008)

While it's always best if the business owner can do as much as possible themselves, I also think that it's a shame that a lot of people don't ask their accountants for guidance on things like this. Maybe in some cases it's the client's fear of more cost. While this may be true sometimes there are many accountants (myself included) would be happy to freely pass on such information to our clients whether it's a link or a template or whatever.


----------



## nolo77 (21 Jul 2008)

Anytime I'm asked to provide my last few payslips, I explain that I am self-employed and offer my most recent tax balancing statement. I've never had any problems. They just photocopy it and return the original to me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Jul 2008)

nolo77 said:


> Anytime I'm asked to provide my last few payslips, I explain that I am self-employed and offer my most recent tax balancing statement. I've never had any problems. They just photocopy it and return the original to me. Hope this helps.


 

This normally works fine where the person is a sole-trader self-employed. In the OP's case, they are an employee of their own company and even though it's still their company and they are self-employed they get a P60 at year end for any salary/remuneration paid and, people such as lenders etc. may still look for payslips in those situations to show current level of pay. ( most recent P60's being over 6 months old now )


----------



## quilmore (22 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> This normally works fine where the person is a sole-trader self-employed. In the OP's case, they are an employee of their own company and even though it's still their company and they are self-employed they get a P60 at year end for any salary/remuneration paid and, people such as lenders etc. may still look for payslips in those situations to show current level of pay. ( most recent P60's being over 6 months old now )


 
yes, that's my case, thanks
I'll give my accountant a ring today, I'll keep you posted


----------

